# PC-Zusammenbau



## xtorro (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich baue zum ersten Mal einen PC selbst zusammen. Deshalb habe ich einige dumme Fragen und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp oder Antwort geben könnte.
Mein bestelltes Mainboard Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.1 hat einen 24-pin EATXPWR und einen 8-pin ETX12V Anschluss. Mein NT hat ebenfalls jeweils ein Kabel für die genannten Sockel.
1. Ist es ok, wenn ich nur das 24-pin Kabel nehme, um das MB zu versorgen ? Das 8-pin-Kabel lasse ich dann weg. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dürfen nicht gleichzeitig das 24-pin und das 8-pin Kabel angeschlossen werden.

2. Das MB hat 2xSATA 6.0 Gb/s und 4xSATA 3.0 Gb/s Ports. An welchen Ports hänge ich dann meine SSD Crucial M4 mit 128 Gb, die Festplatte Samsung Eco Green F4 und ein DVD RW Laufwerk ?? Ist das egal ?

3. Das MB hat noch zusätzliche 2xSATA 6.0Gb/s ports. Marvell PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb7S Controller. Weiss jemand wozu das gut ist ?






Es dürfen nicht gleichzeitig


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

1. Den 8-Pin kannst du nicht weglassen. Das ist die Extrastromzufuhr für die CPU. Und dass du beide nicht gleichzeitig anschließen darfst, davon hab ich noch nie was gehört...^^
2. Das is im Prinzip egal, da SATA3 nicht viel schneller ist als SATA2. Aber wenn du maximale Geschwindigkeit willst, dann hängst du die SSD mal an SATA3. Die M4 ist nämlich ne SATA3-Platte. Das restliche kannst du an SATA2 stecken...
3.Diese Stecker sind dann für RAID da. Die kannst du einfach mal freilassen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2012)

1. es gab mal GANZ wenige Boards, bei denen mal nicht beide Stecker nehmen sollte. Aber an sich ist das schon lange kein Thema mehr, und es würde im Handbuch auch fett drinstehen, wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre. idR reicht auch der 24pin + 12V-4pin aus, es muss nicht der 8pin sein. Aber dass es kein 8pin sein DARF, wäre mir bei modernen Boards neu.

2. SSD an die 6Gb-POrts, der Rest egal.

3. für NOCH mehr Laufwerke   oder auch für RAID.


----------



## xtorro (24. Februar 2012)

danke für die Info
zu 1. Da habe ich wohl das Manual falsch interpretiert.


Inzwischen ist der I7 auf dem MB. Schwierigkeiten hatte ich bei der Montage des Scythe Samurai zz.
Wenn ich einen Clip voll durchdrücke und einrasten lasse, lässt sich der andere Clip des Haltebügels nicht mehr voll durchdrücken. Die Kühlplatte sitzt dann auch nicht mehr plan auf dem Prozessor. ich habe es jetzt so gemacht, dass der Samurai möglichst pal aufliegt und die Clips eben so weit wie möglich durchgedrückt sind. Der Samurai scheint so fixiert (hoffentlich dauerhaft). Allerdings kann ich nicht von aussen kontrollieren, wie gut die Kühlplatte des Samurai auf dem Prozessor aufliegt.

Wenn ich das System in Betrieb nehme, könnte es nicht ausgeschlossen sein, dass die Kühlung nicht ausreichend fumkioniert. 
Wie äussert sich das dann ? kann der Prozessor defekt gehen ? oder schaltet das Sstem dann automatisch ab ? oder anders ausgedrückt, wie kann ich überprüfen ob die Kühlung ok ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2012)

Ein PC schaltet ab, bevor es kritisch wird. Das kannst Du im BIOS auch nachsehen und ändern unter einem Menüpunkt in der Art "Healthstatus" oder so.

Du könntest auch in eben diesem Menü mal verweilen und die Temperatur beobachten, ob die städig steigt oder ob sie sich bei einem rel. niedrigen Wert einpendelt.

Beim so1155 hast Du diese Push-Pins, oder wie sieht das da aus? Ich hab den samurai zz auf einem AMD Board. Du hast da so zwei Hebel am Kühler, die man aufmachen muss. Dann sind die Halteklemmen sehr locker. Man hält den Kühler leicht diagonal, also die Site mit der einen Haltklammer ein bisschen nach obenm hakt dann die Klammer, die nach unten zeigt ein. Dann senkt man den Kühlkörper ab, so dass man die zweite Klammer auch einhaken kann. Danach schließt man dann die Hebel, die kann man schließen, indem man jeweils einen Habel-Arm mit Daumen und Zeigefinger packt und dann die Finger und somit die Arme zusammendrückt.


----------



## xtorro (24. Februar 2012)

hallo,
ich habe das System eingeschaltet und oh Wunder es läuft hoch und ich komme in den BIOS EZ Mode....   wow wer hätte das gedacht

allerdings wurde ein CPU Fan Error angezeigt. Der Samurai läuft.
Ich glaube es hängt irgendwie mit der Einstellung des unteren Drehzahllimits zusammen. Das ist 600 RPM und der Samurai dreht so in diesem Bereich. Die Temperatur der CPU ist etwa 31C/32°C.
Das Kabel des Samurai habe ich mit dem MB verbunden, mit dem 4-pin CPU_FAN Sockel. Nur der Samurai ist mit dem MB verbunden.
Die anderen Lüfter sind nicht mit dem MB verbunden. Macht ihr das auch so ? 

Ich habe eine Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower mit 2 eingebauten Lüftern an der Front und an der Rückseite. Dieses Gehäuse hat ein Panel mit Drehknopf offensichtlich zum Einstellen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Die Lüfter habe ich gemäß Anleitung verbunden (glaube ich). 
Es läuft aber nur der Lüfter an der Frontseite permanent. Der an der Rückseit läuft nach dem Einschalten kurz an an steht dann still. Irgendwie scheint da noch ein Fehler in der Verkabelung sein. Die Anleitung ist für mich auch schwer verständlich.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2012)

CPU-FAN Error ist in der Tat normal, denn der Samurai-Lüfter muss nur relativ langsam drehen, um genug Luftstrom für eine gute CPU-Temp zu sorgen. Solang die CPU auch nicht viel heißer wird, dreht der Lüfter sich dann auch nicht schneller, er dreht erst bei zB 50 GRad auf, bis die Temp wieder unter 50 ist. Stell im BIOS beim Healthstatus einfach mal für den UPM (bzw RPM)-Warnwert beim CPU-FAN einen kleineren Wert ein. Im Moment warnt der PC halt, weil ein Standardkühler unter 600 UPM auf einen defekt hindeuten könnte. Ich hab bei mir glaub ich 200 UPM eingestellt. Ganz abstellen geht auch, allerdings warnt der PC dich dann nicht mehr, wenn der Lüfter mal kaputt gehen sollte und gar nicht mehr dreht.

Wegen des hinteren Lüfters: sind die Lüfter bei dem Gehäuse mit einem größeren Stromstecker direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden, oder wie sieht es da aus? Versucht der hintere nur, anzulaufen, oder dreht er ein paar Sekunden richtig und hört dann wieder auf? Evlt. ist der auch Temp-gesteuert, dann dreht der nur, wenn am Lüfter mehr als zB 30 Grad gemessen werden.


----------



## xtorro (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den unteren Grenzwert des CPU Fan auf 300 gestellt. Die Fehlermeldung kommt jetzt nicht mehr. 

Ansonsten muss ich ich mich korrigieren. Beide Gehäuse-Lüfter laufen permanent und man kann sogar die Drehzahl manuell mit dem Xigmatek Drehknopf variieren !!! 

Alle SATA -Geräte werden erkannt ! Das sieht bisher alles sehr gut aus !


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Februar 2012)

xtorro schrieb:


> Ich habe den unteren Grenzwert des CPU Fan auf 300 gestellt. Die Fehlermeldung kommt jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich ich mich korrigieren. Beide Gehäuse-Lüfter laufen permanent und man kann sogar die Drehzahl manuell mit dem Xigmatek Drehknopf variieren !!!
> 
> Alle SATA -Geräte werden erkannt ! Das sieht bisher alles sehr gut aus !


 
Ja, das mit den Gehäuse-Lüftern ist bei Xigmatek normal, dass die nicht auf das Maiboard kommen, da ja diese Lüftersteuerung dabei ist, durch die du das ganze wunderbar leise regeln kannst.


----------



## xtorro (28. Februar 2012)

Win 7 ist inzwischen installiert. Die Programme sind auf der SSD installiert. 
Das System läuft bisher stabil. Für die Bildbearbeitung geht das System sehr schnell. Es ist auch sehr leise.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden, dass ich den PC selbst zusammen gebaut habe. Man hat dann doch gleich eine andere Beziehung zu dem Gerät 

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle für die Hinweise und Tipps.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2012)

Wir freuen uns immer Leute zur guten Seite der Macht bekehrt zu haben


----------



## xtorro (2. Juni 2012)

hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit den zusätzlichen USB-Ports am Midgard II Gehäuse festgestellt.

Das MB P8P67 von Asus ist eingebaut. Die zusätzlichen USB-Anschlüsse an der Oberseite des Midgard II sind entsprechend mit dem P8P67 verbunden. Verbinde ich ein USB-Memory Stick mit den zusätzlichen USB-Ports am Gehäuse kann ich alle Dateien ordnungsgemäß lesen und schreiben. Wie erwartet. Es sollte also alles richtig verkabelt sein.

Verbinde ich ein Toshiba Speicherlaufwerk 2.5 mit einem zusätzlichen USB-Port, wird dieses leider nicht erkannt.
Ähnliches geschieht wenn ich einen USB 2.0 Card Reader mit einer Compact Flash Speicherkarte mit den zusätzlichen USB-Porst am Gehäuse verbinde. Auch hier werden die Dateien nicht erkannt.
Wenn ich andere externe Laufwerke mit den zusätzlichen USB-Ports verbinde, wird der Bildschirm schwarz, es geht nichts mehr. Trennt man das Gerät wieder von der zusätzlichen USB-Buchse, läuft der PC wieder normal weiter.

Alle o.g. externen Geräte können aber von den auf dem Mainboards befindlichen USB-Ports direkt bedient werden und es sind keine Probleme aufgetreten.

Die zusätzlichen USB-Ports machen Probleme. vlt. weil sie den Strombedarf nicht verkraften ??
Hat jemand schon ähnliche Probleme mit dem P8P67 gehabt ?  bzw. was könnte die Ursache für dieses Verhalten sein ?


----------

